# traverser en bac



## Micia93

Bonjour à tous 

Une ultime question, promis! toujours avec George Sand ...
On la décrit en train de courir les chemins à chèvres ou traverser la Creuse en *bac*.
la seule traduction que j'ai trouvée est : " ... to roam the geese paths or cross the river Creuse by *ferry*" qui ne convient pas ici
Auriez-vous des idées?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Why don't you like "ferry", Micia? I don't know of any other word for a boat used to take people across a river.

PS On the other hand I've never heard of "geese paths" but, as in French, "goat paths" exist (where there are goats).


----------



## Micia93

thank you Bob 

I don't like "ferry" because the story takes place in 1850 in a small village, this term is too modern I think and concerns big boats crossing seas

as for "goat paths", many many thanks! why did I put "geese"???


----------



## Uncle Bob

No, "ferry" applied since they were coracles or logs of wood strapped together. They just haven't thought of a more upmarket term for the modern mammouths.


----------



## Micia93

interesting! but those "ferries" were rather big I think, and the river rather long and wide.
Here, it's a very very small boat carrying 2 or 3 people, and crossing a river 20 meterS wide. Do you think it can still be applied?


----------



## Language Hound

Micia93 said:


> I don't like "ferry" because the story takes place in 1850 in a small village, this term is too modern I think and concerns big boats crossing seas


Ferry is not a modern term.  I think you are thinking of the huge ferries that transport vehicles as well as passengers.
See here for other kinds of ferries (pictures too).


----------



## Language Hound

Micia93 said:


> interesting! but those "ferries" were rather big I think, and the river rather long and wide.
> Here, it's a very very small boat carrying 2 or 3 people, and crossing a river 20 meterS wide. Do you think it can still be applied?


I wouldn't hesitate to use "ferry" in that case.
If you really don't want to use it, there's always _riverboat_.


----------



## Micia93

thank you very much Language Hound 

With regards to the general tone of language, I think I will us "riverboat" which sounds more "rural"!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Perhaps it is only BE but for me a "riverboat" goes up and down a river, not across it. (And the word only raises the image of the big paddle steamers going up and down the Mississippi - in films). In BE I think only "ferry" is available. (Charon had a ferry for one passenger only).


----------



## Micia93

ha! I don't know what to do then! 
I trust you Bob, and I don't know why this term sounds so strange in my context, maybe because the term "ferry" in french is relatively recent and only applies to big boats ...
I'm not nitpicking here, I just want my translation to be the more accurate as possible

what about "a barque"?


----------



## Uncle Bob

According the Chambers dictionary, "bark/barque" = any (small) sailing ship.

I think you mean "nitpicking".


----------



## Micia93

so it works then!
would you say "cross the river by barque" or "cross the river with a barque"?


----------



## Keith Bradford

This is a *ferry*. Do not doubt, O ye of little faith!

They have existed for many thousands of years. In folklore they were very small, not originally big enough to carry a man, a goat, a dog and a cabbage all at the same time (see brain-teaser at http://books.google.fr/books?id=zVY...page&q="ferry" man, goat, dog cabbage&f=false, puzzle 7).  

There are still many cross-river ferries in Britain, including the chain ferry at Stratford-on-Avon The person who operates a ferry, if it's not self-service, is a ferryman.


----------



## Micia93

ok ok, I will put "ferry" then

thank you Keith! 

(and sorry for having been so suspicious, Bob!)


----------



## Kelly B

(I know you don't need further convincing, but even Charon's boat across the Styx is called a ferry in English.)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kelly B said:


> (I know you don't need further convincing, but even Charon's boat across the Styx is called a ferry in English.)



I'm afraid that didn't convince Micia (see #9).
By the way, I'm still wondering about Language Hound's "riverboat" - in AE can one cross a river in one? (See #9 also).


----------



## Kelly B

I suppose you could, but I agree with you, Uncle Bob, about the usual usage here, and _riverboat _evokes something like this for me too. Definitely NOT what you'd ride with Charon at the pole. 

(And I think Micia93 caved in post 14.)


----------



## Language Hound

Uncle Bob said:


> By the way, I'm still wondering about Language Hound's "riverboat" - in AE can one cross a river in one?


 I would say "yes," but I agree that nowadays the word "riverboat" tends to evoke something like the big boats seen on the Mississippi.  However, it can also be something along the lines of the "Riverboat with passengers" seen in the photo here.


----------



## Itisi

ferrying herself over the (River) Creuse


----------



## Micia93

Thank you all!

I definitively adopted "ferry". I love your sentence Itisi, but it's too late now : I have rendered my translation yesterday evening! I put " .. to cross the river by ferry", I hope it's correct!


----------



## Didjum

Est-ce que dans ce cas le _*bac *_ne fait pas plutôt référence à une _*barge *_? Dans ce cas pas sûr que ferry soit le meilleur terme !... Quelle largeur la Creuse à cet endroit à l'époque ? 

_(désolé si ma réaction ne va plus aider Micia...)_


----------



## Micia93

Merci quand même Didjum 

la Creuse a toujours la même largeur tu sais! au plus large, dans les 100m jusqu'à se rétrécir à quelques mètres (comme toutes les rivières). Pour utiliser un "bac", je présume que George Sand parlait de l'endroit le plus large ...


----------



## Didjum

Désolé de ne pas connaître la largeur de la Creuse et de ne pas avoir lu Georges Sand, vraiment je suis confus...

Par contre, à ma connaissance, on a quand même plutôt tendance à préférer l'endroit le plus étroit pour traverser une rivière (que ce soit par barge ou par pont).  

Ca pourrait donc quand même bien être une barge ce fameux bac ? parce que dans ce cas, le dictionnaire indique que la traduction en anglais est "barge", apparemment...


----------



## sound shift

On pourrait dire ".... or being ferried across the Creuse." Ainsi faisant, on ne précise pas le type de vaisseau.


----------



## Micia93

Merci Sound Shift 

mais rassure-moi : ce que j'ai mis ("to cross the river by ferry") n'est pas faux, n'est-ce-pas?


----------



## sound shift

Non, non, c'est pas du tout faux. Je viens tout juste de poster une seconde phrase pour expliquer mon choix.

Je viens de noter qu'Itisi a déjà proposé la même chose à peu près. Faut que je fasse attention.


----------



## Micia93

Didjum said:


> Ca pourrait donc quand même bien être une barge ce fameux bac ? parce que dans ce cas, le dictionnaire indique que la traduction en anglais est "barge", apparemment...



tu as très certainement raison, l'idée d'une "barge" ne m'est pas venue!
bon, si Sound Shift a dit que ce n'était pas faux, et que l'auteur parle de "bac" après tout ...!


----------



## Didjum

Après tout, c'est de la littérature, tout le monde aura compris qu'il s'agit d'aller profiter du soleil en se la coulant douce sur l'eau ...


----------



## Language Hound

Didjum said:


> Ca pourrait donc quand même bien être une barge ce fameux bac ? parce que dans ce cas, le dictionnaire indique que la traduction en anglais est "barge", apparemment...


Which dictionary is it that translates _bac_ as _barge_? I have always thought of a _barge_ as _une péniche _although my Collins-Robert also lists _chaland_ along with _péniche.
_
The very interesting _Dictionnaire des bateaux des rivières & canaux de France, _which I just discovered and which I think would be a valuable resource for anyone interested in specific types of boats, has this to say about _le bac_: 





> Le bac n'est pas un type de bateau à proprement parler. C'est une utilisation spécifique du bateau, et morphologiquement, son architecture est généralement celle de la flotte de la rivière sur laquelle il travaille.
> 
> Le rôle du bac est d'assurer la continuité d'une voie terrestre de chaque côté d'une rivière, plus rarement d'un canal. tout comme un pont...Techniquement parlant, il existe essentiellement deux types de bacs : la bac à traille et le bac pendulaire...


The dictionary includes images and photos of the different boats.
There are also other sections on French rivers and canals and related terminology.


----------



## Didjum

NB: I did not say that _bac _was translated as _barge_, I mentionned WordReference translates _barge _as _barge_...

Language Hound found the explanation : la barge, c'est un modèle d'embarcation utilisé en rivière ou canal, le bac, c'est l'usage qui en est faite.  La barge semble principalement caractérisée comme étant un bateau à fond plat...

(Il y a peut-être aussi un belgicisme caché derrière l'usage de "barge", je n'ai pas la ressource sous la main pour vérifier; c'est juste une hypothèse - c'est bien connu, les Belges sont un peu barj'...   )


----------



## Itisi

sound shift said:


> On pourrait dire ".... or being ferried across the Creuse." Ainsi faisant, on ne précise pas le type de vaisseau.


 Je m'imaginais George Sand traversant la Creuse à un endroit étroit, toute seule sur une petite barque, mais une petite recherche révèle qu'il y a un bac sur la Creuse à Chambon, là où elle forme un lac. C'était peut-être là...


----------



## Micia93

Le lac de Chambon n'existait pas à l'époque. Il a été formé par un barrage hydroélectrique qui a commencé à être construit dans les années 20 (voir wikipédia "barrage d'Eguzon")


----------



## Itisi

Zut, ma petite recherche étati trop petite !  Mais George Sand toute seule sur un petit esquif, ça correspond plus au personnage...


----------

